# 1992 VW Jetta 1.8L 8V hot start problem!!!! Please help!!!



## ThaDon55 (Nov 20, 2010)

Ok, so heres the deal, I have my car for over a year and this problem started about 2 and a half months ago. Here's the sympton, after driving for over 45 minutes and shutting the car off it will not restart. It cranks really slow like that battery is low. Now I need to add this is a manual car so I'm not sure if that typical problem with the autos still applies. What I've done, I had a tech look at it and measure the resistance on all electrical connections and found high resistance at the transmission connection for the ground wire. I've replaced this wire but the problem still persists. Any ideas? I've heard things like coolant temp sensor but I'm not sure. Someone please help!!!:banghead: 

Forgot to mention checked charging system and replaced battery so all is well their. Also the car stumbles and hesitates while driving but this usually occurs when the gas tank is around a quarter or so. I'f checked the fuel pump and none of the typical death sounds it purrs like a kitten actually. I bought the car with 199k miles and now have 220k on it and I'm not sure when the fuel filter was last replaced so that's my next step. But really need help on the hot start issue that's confusing cause when the Auto's have that problem they don't turn over at all. My car acts like the battery is drained.:what:


----------



## ThaDon55 (Nov 20, 2010)

*Hello out there!!!*

Help help help!!! lol


----------



## pmarcuccijr (Sep 30, 2010)

PMed


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

its most likely got bad/dirty ground connections somewhere..


----------



## Fat Rabbit (Nov 18, 2001)

Sounds like several issues that are not directly connected. 

Your car has two fuel pumps. I'd suspect the in-tank pump. $50 new. 

Make sure that the positive cable connection to the starter is good. If the starting issue continues after cleaning the positive cable to the starter. You should have the starter checked. You have checked most everything else -- battery, wiring etc. FR


----------



## ThaDon55 (Nov 20, 2010)

*Good info....*



Fat Rabbit said:


> Sounds like several issues that are not directly connected.
> 
> Your car has two fuel pumps. I'd suspect the in-tank pump. $50 new.
> 
> Make sure that the positive cable connection to the starter is good. If the starting issue continues after cleaning the positive cable to the starter. You should have the starter checked. You have checked most everything else -- battery, wiring etc. FR


 Thanks for the insight. Sounds like a plan, still a work in progress. But slowly I'm getting their. Already did the fuel filter no change from that so I was listening while the car was running from the trunk and heard a droaning sound so I think the in tank pump is probably the next step. Found one really bad ground but not sure yet if that was it but the grounding strap from the ECU to the hood was badly frayed and hanging on by a thread so I replaced that. We'll see...lol


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

At the starter, check to see if you have a stamped steel metal cable support.
This is on the black +12v wire that goes to the battery. On my 91 Jetta manual trans, I noticed mine was rusted, also oxidized the cable end.

I removed the metal support and threw it away, also I wire brushed the cable end and the stater lug. It fires up every time now.

I would also like to state that you pointed out the automatic trans issues.
Yes the manual trans also suffer the same fate, but not as frequently as the automatics.

I did make a schematic for a manual trans too.


----------



## ThaDon55 (Nov 20, 2010)

Bump, I'll give that a shot also. Thanks for the imput guys...


----------



## ThaDon55 (Nov 20, 2010)

Top


----------



## h00ters CEO (Jan 24, 2008)

Dude, i had the exact same problem a few weeks ago. check the cable that runs between the coil and distributor cap. mine was cracked. Let me know if it doesn't work. :beer:


----------



## ThaDon55 (Nov 20, 2010)

The starter started to not respond at all so I had the tech do an elimination test cause Iwas getting all kinds of advice. Everything from Batter, ignition switch and all new wirering. But we discovered it was the starter. Car starts like a brand new car now!!!:laugh:


----------

